

How America just lost 1 million green(ish) jobs to Europe - estel
http://www.grist.org/business-technology/2011-06-29-how-america-just-lost-one-million-greenish-jobs-to-europe

======
13ideas
Its amazing that there has been proven fact that alternative resources can
produce so much more energy for so much less money and yet our government sits
ere and listens to the oil giants.

